# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  نايف حسن السبيعي

## معاذ ملحم

*

نايف حسن السبيعي 


لابد من انكم مستغربين من العنوان 



ملف مرفق 3846


نايف السبيعي هو حلم عابر الشاعر الذي ربما قد قرأتم له بعض القصائد وهو الطالب الضيف لدينا الغريب عن وطنه

آتى هنا لكي يدرس ولكنه ابهرنا بأحساسه وروعة كلماته وها أنا مرة أخرى

أطرح لكم بعض من قصائدة والتي تحمل في طياتها الكثير من المعاني والصور الجميله

ومع هذا الا أنني لاحظت إن معظم قصائد تميل الى الحزن والخيانة ربما مما قد عاناه وربما انه يكتب على لسان حال غيرة

لآ أريد إن آطيل عليكم بالحديث عن شاعرنا سأترك المجال لكلماته لتعبر هي عن نفسها 


قصيدة العآشق : وهي تحكي عن حب التغيير ليس بالاشياء إنما حب تغيير الانسان بإنسان آخر 

كأننا نخلوا من المشاعر وهذا ماقاله الشاعر في موضوع قصيدته ،،،


آلعاشق اللي بالهوى يتبع خطآك .... وأنتي على تعذيب قلبه نويتي ،،

يآ كثر ما هو بالغلآ يتبع رضاك .... تخطين ! يدمح زلتك لو خطيتي ،،

إن جيت ابنسى فز قلبي لطرياك ... وأنتي بدون أسباب آشوفك قسيتي ،،

العـآم قلبي وين مآرحت ويـآك .... وآليوم ليه بحق قلبي جفيـتي ،،

وشلون قلتـي قلبي آللي تمناك .... وأنتي بتـجريح المشـآعر رضيتي ،،

آغراك ! غيري بآلغلا ثم سـلاك ... يلعب على الحبلين وأنتي هويتي ،،

أن طالت الآيـام بـاكر بيجـفآك .... وأمر في بـآلك بعد ما نسيـتي ،،

وإذا رجعتي عقب ما البعد قسآك .... ما عآد ينـفعك النـدم لو بكيـتي ،،




وآلعجيب في الامر أنه أعقبها بقصيدة ( غيابك الموحش ) بعد فتره رغم ما فعلته بأنه لم يتحمل غيابها 

وإنه في غيابها لا يفرحه سوى شي واحد الا وهو ( سعادتها ) وهي ابيات رائعه اترككم لتتذوقوا معي عذوبة كلماتها 


غيابك الموحش اللي حيل متعبني .... دنياي لا غبت قلي وش بقى فيهـآ ،،

وشلون تبعد وتجرحني وتظلمني .... وأنا تراي آكرهـ الفرقى وطآريها ،، 

لا صار غيري على حبك مشاركني ... ودي أعرف آمنياتي ويش تاليهآ ،،

تآكــد أنك حبـيبـي رآح تفـقـدني .... لارخصت نفــسك لنآسً ما تداريها ،،

فارقتـني بس طيفـك ما يفارقـني .... يبـقى مع الروح فـ الوحده يسليها ،،

هو شي وآحد ليا من غبت يفرحني ... لامن عرفت إن حياتك مهتني فيها ،،



...............


الى هنآ أحبتي تنتهي رحلتي في هذا الموضوع إتمنى أنها قد نالت على استحسانكم 

الى إن يردني جديد حلم عابر إتمنى أن تكونوا بخير ،، 



معــــــــــــآآآذ بني ملحم !*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> *أن طالت الآيـام بـاكر بيجـفآك .... وأمر في بـآلك بعد ما نسيـتي ،،*


يمكن لانه الدنيا دواره .. والي قتل مشاعر حدا بيوم رح يجي حدا يقتل مشاعره .. !!




> *هو شي وآحد ليا من غبت يفرحني ... لامن عرفت إن حياتك مهتني فيها ،،*


ونبقى بشر توجد بنا صفه الانسانيه .. التي تجعلك تتمنى السعاده لمن تحب وان كان غائبا في المكان وحاضرا في القلب ..!!

لك التحيه اخي معااذ .. ودام قلمك اخي نايف .. 

​بإنتظار مزيدكما ..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*عذب هو هذا الحرف الذي إنسكب من عبير 

قلمك يحكي عن الحب الأجمل

يتنهت بصدق ..يتلوى شوقاً...*

*كم هي سعادتي وأنا آرى كلماتي تتشرف بقرائتك لها..*

*ولأبحارك فيها..*

*آشكرك؛ أنت على تشريفك موضوعي..*


*لروحك آلسلآم؛
صديقه بنت الشديفات*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قصائده رائعة واود قراءة المزيد له  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> قصائده رائعة واود قراءة المزيد له


طوق الياسمين .. 

لا تتخيلين كم هي سعادتي عندما آرى مشاركاتي تنول على آعجابكِ


 أشكرك على المتابعه لقصائد شاعرنا المتميز حلم عابر .. 

والان أصبح بامكان الجميع متباعة جديد حلم عابر عبر الفيس بوك بالضغط هــنــا >> حلم عابر <<

----------


## rand yanal

جميل جدا ما خط ها هنا .. بانتظار المزيد  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

المزيد قادم بأذن الله .. 

نأسف على الإطالة في طرح جديد الشاعر حلم عابر .. وذلك بسبب وعكة صحية .

عما قريب بأذن الله سيطرح ها هنا الكثير الكثير من أروع القصائد للشاعر حلم عابر ..

إنتظرونا ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*غيابك الموحش اللي حيل متعبني .... دنياي لا غبت قلي وش بقى فيهـآ ،،

دام ابداعه 

ودام إبداعك في الانتقاء معاذ 
انا بإنتظار المزيد*

----------

